# Using REW with an external sweep signal



## robertopisa (Jan 12, 2013)

I am sure that someone already discussed this but I was unable to find this discussion, so apologies for repeating.

What if I want first to record a sweep signal on a CD, and then play the CD on my CD player? The sweep signal is generated by REW.

After that, can I use REW to measure the sweep coming from my CD player through the speakers? When I press "Measure", REW starts generating anyway its own signal. How can I make REW listen to the external sweep signal on the speakers instead?

Thanks
-R


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

robertopisa said:


> I am sure that someone already discussed this but I was unable to find this discussion, so apologies for repeating.
> 
> What if I want first to record a sweep signal on a CD, and then play the CD on my CD player? The sweep signal is generated by REW.
> 
> ...


As far as i know this would work on RTA and SPL only.


----------



## robertopisa (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks, I suspected this... so no waterfall with an external sweep signal 
-R


----------



## robertopisa (Jan 12, 2013)

What if I measure the impulse response (coming from the speakers) with Audacity+mic as a WAV file and then import it in REW using "Import Impulse Response" in the menu?


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

use voxengo deconvolver:
http://www.voxengo.com/doc/deconvolver/

you need the original impulse response that you are using (so the program knows what it is deconvolving), and a recording of the output of your system - it will spit out an impulse response, you can then import that into REW


----------



## robertopisa (Jan 12, 2013)

Sounds good to know, thanks a lot
-R


----------

